# How I do a fattie



## Paymaster

Here is one way to do a fattie. I was thinking I had posted this before but I can't seem to find it, so I will do it again.

Basket weave bacon.


----------



## Paymaster

Next make up the sausage.


----------



## Paymaster

Next wrap the basket weave bacon. Put on the smoker at 225-250 until internal temp is 160-165 the let rest and cool down. Then slice and eat with crackers.


----------



## Fish_Tales2

you had posted this , one of the reasons i had to try it. thanx


----------



## Keebs

Wouldn't hurt to make it a sticky so we can find it again!!


----------



## rydert

Thanks Paymaster!!


----------



## Sirduke

Add the paragraph about the sky being the limit, and make a STICKY out of it.

I used your pics when I did my first bacon weave, turned out GREAT.


----------



## Browtine

Man, just that bacon blanket in your first post looks good! I could wrap myself in that and eat my way out if it were cooked! 

Ya'll are gonna make me fire up the smoker soon... I can feel it!


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks Y'all. I need to do anuther'n myself.


----------



## david w.

Thank you paymaster....I'm looking forward to making one of these myself.


----------



## hatchrooster

Man they are good thats for sure.Had one for the first time Friday evening.A friend of mine fixed one.I gotta make one now.


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks y'all.
 I think I will be making two of them tomorrow.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Paymaster said:


> Thanks y'all.
> I think I will be making two of them tomorrow.



Dont forget the pics!


----------



## Paymaster

shakey gizzard said:


> Dont forget the pics!



They are up and going.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=576645


----------



## Deepcreekdawg

STICKY please!!!!  I'll never find it when I need it.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Paymaster

OK ,There are other ways out there,this is just my way of doing one.

  I have had a few requests so I will stick this for a while.


----------



## Y.T.

Man, that looks to-die-for...I need to fire up the smoker in the next day or two and when I do...one of those bad boys are gonna make it in there...

Thank you!


----------



## Nytrobud1

Question....I'm doing my first Fattie tomorrow,and I read some where to mix 1lb of Itilian sasauge and 1lb of ground chuck ? this sound rite? I hope so cause I spent 30 bucks at  the local walmart on ingredients.Dang price of Bacon is getting ridiculous


----------



## Paymaster

Lots of folks mix them up. I have mixed venison and pork sausage, but that is the only mix I have tried. Most times just pork sausage.


----------



## YaraDV.

Paymaster said:


> They are up and going.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=576645



I've died and gone to heaven!! OMG .... tomorrow for sure, my first fattie coming up!


----------



## Paymaster

YaraG. said:


> I've died and gone to heaven!! OMG .... tomorrow for sure, my first fattie coming up!



Take pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stixxbaseball

I'm gonna try a couple this weekend and gonna smoke them at 225. For preparation purposes, how long will it take for it to be done. I am guessing 2-3 hours. Am I close?


----------



## Paymaster

stixxbaseball said:


> I'm gonna try a couple this weekend and gonna smoke them at 225. For preparation purposes, how long will it take for it to be done. I am guessing 2-3 hours. Am I close?



Mine, using 1 pound sausage package, usually takes 2 hours at 225-250.


----------



## bravozulu1469

lol, my wife walked by and saw the post title and thought it was about a guy "chubby chasing", I told her there were pic's, but she walked off


----------



## Paymaster

Maybe I should edit the title!


----------



## The Termite

I was reading a post on the crown rounds and the poster said he had to bring a Fattie to go with the crown rounds....Well i thought he rolled him one up to get his appitite going?  Now I have seen this post I will be smoking a fattie this weekend.


----------



## Paymaster

The Termite said:


> I was reading a post on the crown rounds and the poster said he had to bring a Fattie to go with the crown rounds....Well i thought he rolled him one up to get his appitite going?  Now I have seen this post I will be smoking a fattie this weekend.





Be sure to post pics!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I made one with sweet italian sausage, onion, and goat cheese. Make your tounge slap your brains out


----------



## Hooked On Quack

A buddy of mine saw your recipe here awhile back and fixed one, while it was excellent, I thought I was having some kind of seizure after eating all that fat !!!


----------



## chevyman2000

how do you eat them? Just slice like a meat loaf or put it on a bun? Serve cold on bread with Mustard? I'm confused.


----------



## Paymaster

chevyman2000 said:


> how do you eat them? Just slice like a meat loaf or put it on a bun? Serve cold on bread with Mustard? I'm confused.



Slice like you would summer sausage and eat with crackers. Snack food!


----------



## chevyman2000

thanx for the PM! I'm gonna have to try this! Thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carver

Looks like a great Snack while wathing a game.Thanks for posting it again David.


----------



## Hornet22

chevyman2000 said:


> how do you eat them? Just slice like a meat loaf or put it on a bun? Serve cold on bread with Mustard? I'm confused.



Good in a hot biskit too


----------



## Old Texan

Had to try the Fatties.....I added a fresh Jalepeno in the middle. Gives it a little zing.....Great eatin', thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Paymaster

I do the diagonal weave now so I am updating this thread with this pic. Folks keep wanting to see how I do that. It is actually easier to wrap the fattie on the diagonal than it is square.


----------



## southernboy2147

isnt it kinda hard to weave the bacon??


----------



## Paymaster

southernboy2147 said:


> isnt it kinda hard to weave the bacon??



post#1 shows how to do it.


----------



## Hunterrs

Paymaster said:


> I do the diagonal weave now so I am updating this thread with this pic. Folks keep wanting to see how I do that. It is actually easier to wrap the fattie on the diagonal than it is square.



I am trying a couple today.  Just got the turkey off the smoker and am gonna try a couple of fatties next. When you do the diagonal weave, that is just the way you roll it, correct?  I still weave the bacon like in post one?


----------



## Paymaster

Hunterrs said:


> I am trying a couple today.  Just got the turkey off the smoker and am gonna try a couple of fatties next. When you do the diagonal weave, that is just the way you roll it, correct?  I still weave the bacon like in post one?



Just change how you lay the meat on the weave to corner to corner,diagonal. See post #36


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

I know there are a ton of other ways to do it, and I was going to mention a little trick on how to do the sausage/hamburger roll. I dont currently have pics, but maybe I'll get around to smoking a fattie this weekend and I'll take pics of my process.

1lb ground meat = 1 gal ziplock bag

First squeeze your chub of meat (sausage, hamburger, venison etc)into a 1 gallon ziplock bag. 
Flatten with hand as best as possible to distribute the meat,squeeze the air out and seal. Then use a rolling pin (i use a can of PAM)and roll it out so the whole thing is about 1/4-1/2" thick and fills the bag corner to corner. 
Next take a pair of scissors or sharp knife and cut the sides all the way down to the bottom and unseal the top. Peel the top of the bag off and flip the whole thing over on wax paper. 
Then I spread whatever toppings (Cheese, peppers, onions,etc) thinly across the entire square, leaving a little room around the edges. 
Using the wax paper, start rolling it and peeling back the wax paper and when you're done you'll have a sausage/hamburger pinwheel full of toppings to wrap in the succulent bacon weave. 

By no means is this the 'right' way, just another option if you have trouble rolling ground meat.


----------



## Paymaster

TrueBlueEagle said:


> I know there are a ton of other ways to do it, and I was going to mention a little trick on how to do the sausage/hamburger roll. I dont currently have pics, but maybe I'll get around to smoking a fattie this weekend and I'll take pics of my process.
> 
> 1lb ground meat = 1 gal ziplock bag
> 
> First squeeze your chub of meat (sausage, hamburger, venison etc)into a 1 gallon ziplock bag.
> Flatten with hand as best as possible to distribute the meat,squeeze the air out and seal. Then use a rolling pin (i use a can of PAM)and roll it out so the whole thing is about 1/4-1/2" thick and fills the bag corner to corner.
> Next take a pair of scissors or sharp knife and cut the sides all the way down to the bottom and unseal the top. Peel the top of the bag off and flip the whole thing over on wax paper.
> Then I spread whatever toppings (Cheese, peppers, onions,etc) thinly across the entire square, leaving a little room around the edges.
> Using the wax paper, start rolling it and peeling back the wax paper and when you're done you'll have a sausage/hamburger pinwheel full of toppings to wrap in the succulent bacon weave.
> 
> By no means is this the 'right' way, just another option if you have trouble rolling ground meat.



Gotta try that! Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster

Doing a Blue Cheese Fatty:


----------



## camodano

What kind of sausage do you use that a lot of sausage but looks dang good


----------



## Jeff Phillips

camodano said:


> What kind of sausage do you use that a lot of sausage but looks dang good



1# of any good sausage or burger.

I like to use Italian sausage, sometimes breakfast sausage, etc.


----------



## Paymaster

camodano said:


> What kind of sausage do you use that a lot of sausage but looks dang good





Jeff Phillips said:


> 1# of any good sausage or burger.
> 
> I like to use Italian sausage, sometimes breakfast sausage, etc.



Jeff is correct. I use Tennessee Pride hot most times. I have used venison burger as well.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Man, I'm glad I read this thread. Do you ever have any problems with the bacon shrinking or pulling during prep or cooking? 

I presume you're using the bacon at a warmer temp than straight out of the fridge, right?


----------



## NCHillbilly

SH, I've never had any problems myself with the bacon as long as you weave it tight to start with. And cold out of the fridge is fine, actually works better for me than warm bacon.


----------



## flattop

If I needed to make up several ahead of time, how well would these do frozen and then thawed?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

NCHillbilly said:


> SH, I've never had any problems myself with the bacon as long as you weave it tight to start with. And cold out of the fridge is fine, actually works better for me than warm bacon.



Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Buck Roar

Might have to try this tomorrow. Looks amazing!!!


----------



## GA native

How many people will that feed?
The Fattie goes on the short list.


----------



## Paymaster

GA native said:


> How many people will that feed?
> The Fattie goes on the short list.



Fatties are pretty much a snack food around here. We slice fairly thin and eat with crackers. Sorta like you would with summer sausage. That said, the slices are pretty good with a biscuit in the morning.


----------

